# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  [f-share] Paper Planes 2014 720p.BRRip.XviD.AC3-RARBG

## tapchidoisong

*Paper Planes 2014 720p.BRRip.XviD.AC3-RARBG

*Ed Oxenbould, Sam Worthington, Julian Dennison
Ratings: *6,2*/10 from 1.354 users


​




> Format ...............................: AC-3
> Format/Info ...............................: Audio Coding 3
> Mode extension ........................: CM (complete main)
> Format settings, Endianness ....: Big
> Codec ID ...................................: 2000
> Duration .....................................: 1h 36mn
> Bit rate mode .............................: Constant
> Bit rate .......................................: 640 Kbps
> Channel(s) .................................: 6 channels
> ...














> Paper Planes - 2014 kể về một cậu bé Australia, đam mê những chiếc máy bay giấy và tham gia vào giải đấu tầm cỡ thế giới tại Nhật Bản. Tài tử Sam Worthington góp mặt trong bộ phim.




​ 

​[BDOWN]
Paper.Planes.2014.720p.BRRip.XviD.AC3-RARBG (7.65GB)​[/BDOWN]
*subscene*​[BDOWN]
http://subscene.com/subtitles/paper-planes​[/BDOWN]

----------

